# looking for advice



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Recently a couple we are good friends with told us they had an experience with another couple that they want to try with us. Basically they had sex in the same room as another couple while they were also having sex. There was no swapping just basically watching. It sounds hot to us bc we both get turned on by a groupsex fantasy but we could never take watching each other with another person. Would anyone on here even consider doing it? I know the negative vibe toward groupsex but I think this is different and more of a voyeur/exhibitionist thing. Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think if its what you both want to try then thats fine. However, do you feel at some point its possible you or your wife might find watching the other couple is so hot that either of you might consider swapping eventually? IMO, I couldn't do it, sex is between me and my wife, and for our eyes, not everyone else's too. Thats just me though.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally,I couldn't do it. However, if its something you really want to do, how about setting up a video camera and you and your wife have sex in front of that while the other couple does the same and you all can see each other that way, first? Through Skype or whatever you call it.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

CallaLily said:


> Personally,I couldn't do it. However, if its something you really want to do, how about setting up a video camera and you and your wife have sex in front of that while the other couple does the same and you all can see each other than way, first? Through Skype or whatever you call it.


That is a great idea! Now is THAT something anyone would try?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think watching is the gateway drug to swapping.Sounds hot but not worth the risk.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think watching is the gateway drug to swapping.Sounds hot but not worth the risk.


I'm not sure Scarlet you may be right, but it does sound kind of hot doesn't it?? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> I'm not sure Scarlet you may be right, but it does sound kind of hot doesn't it?? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it definitely does, as hot as my fantasy about being the yummy center of a man sandwich...hot but unwise to try in real life


----------

